# Easy One for 180 people



## sd212 (Feb 24, 2012)

My stbxw sends me pics of the kids throughout the day. I love it, the highlight of my day.
I know she is just absolving of guilt and all that but now that I'm 180ing, do I respond? I always respond with something like "adorable" or something like that.
Do I stop responding?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## won'tstoptrying53 (Feb 7, 2012)

Yes, I would say that it is pretty obvious that she wants to get an emotional reaction from you. If you obviously love your kids, why would you need to respond? They are torn and the only way to get through to them is to allow them to see what they will miss. 

I really feel for you, and I have been there twice, one affair 14 years ago, and now this our separation. Don't give up hope, but also realize that hope is keeping you in an old pattern that she knows and understands. She may be bored with the old you, so be a new you!


----------



## Jayb (Mar 6, 2012)

If I were in your situation, I would. Because, really, how much juice do you really get out of a reply of "adorable?"

It is already assumed and known that you adore your children and cherish every picture, etc.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

It is obvious that she's using these pics to break the ice she feels from your 180 induced behavior so keeping your replies to one word replies - 'LOL', 'Cute', 'Wow' - keeps your 180 boundaries in place without looking like you are trying to hide from her.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Think you got the message but just in case - YES! Stop Responding!


----------



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

I would respond with one word everytime, "Thanks".


----------



## sd212 (Feb 24, 2012)

morituri said:


> It is obvious that she's using these pics to break the ice she feels from your 180 induced behavior so keeping your replies to one word replies - 'LOL', 'Cute', 'Wow' - keeps your 180 boundaries in place without looking like you are trying to hide from her.


She has done this from day one. Not a result of 180. I'm very confident it is a means of her absolving herself of guilt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dalvin_au (Mar 19, 2012)

Dont respond. No contact is no contact.
When you see your children, tell them then that they are adorable. Smile at them...focus on them, and only them.


----------

